# -Need Media Player script-



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm creating a web site for my band and need some sort of media player to play our music through. Does any one have a script for a media player? Maybe windows media player? but it doesnt have to be. I just want to be able to put it on my page as a widget.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

have a look at this media player. its got a playlist aswell

http://www.wimpyplayer.com/products/wimpy_mp3.html


----------



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

ill try it out, thanks, im downloading it now.

Does it give you the script? or does it just give you the program?

edit: im not sure if this is what im looking for, id prefer to get freeware.
I basically want the HTML code for a media player so i can put my bands web site into it.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, I didnt realise there was a cost for that program.

Try these links:
http://www.mioplanet.com/rsc/embed_mediaplayer.htm
http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/music-code.php


----------



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

that looks like wat im looking for, unfortunately im a huge newb when it comes to this stuff. i no a lot more than i did a week ago, but im not exactly sure how to turn the stuff onto these links into what i need.

Im not sure if im making sense.


----------



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

I found this, this looks like wat i was looking for, the only thing im not sure how to do is upload music into this. Do i have to upload a music file then add it into the media player somehow?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Paste that code into your HTML document, replacing the source with the source of your music.


----------



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

<embed src="interview_fox_video.asx" WIDTH=320 HEIGHT=286 type="application/x-mplayer2" name=MediaPlayer autostart=1 showcontrols=0 showstatusbar=1 autorewind=1 showdisplay=0>

so this part^^?

edit: o i think i see, i would put the source of music into where it says "interview_fox_video.asx".

This means im going to need to upload the music correct? how do i do this?


----------



## k.digennaro (Feb 19, 2008)

ugh...im sorry im just getting frustrated..lol.

Here's wat i have so far. I replaced the source with the file i wanted to use. But im not getting any sound when i run it in IE, i think i need to upload the song into a readable format or something. But im not sure how to do that. Im assuming its similar to photobucket but for music. i just dont know any web sites that do that.


----------

